# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا لوميا  Nokia Lumia 510

## mohamed73

اعلنت نوكيا عن إطلاق هاتف لوميا 510 الجديد والذي يعد الأرخص على  الإطلاق ضمن فئة الهواتف الذكية “لوميا” الخاصة بنوكيا والتي تعمل بنظام  التشغيل ويندوز.
وقد تم تزويد هاتف لوميا 510 بشاشة عرض بقياس 4 بوصة  وبدقة 480X800 بيكسل، ومعالج من نوع (Qualcomm) بسرعة 800 ميغاهرتز وذاكرة  عشوائية بسعة 256 ميغابايت وسعة تخزين تبلغ 4 غيغابايت، إضافة إلى كاميرا  خلفية مدمجة بدقة 5 ميغابيكسل.
ويعمل الهاتف الجديد بنظام التشغيل ويندوز فون 7.5 مع الوعد بتحديثه قريباً إلى 7.8.
وبالرغم  من تزويد الهاتف الجديد بشاشة كبيرة الحجم إلا أنه لا يحتوي على أية ميزات  أخرى جديدة مثيرة للاهتمام، ويبدو أن نوكيا طرحت هاتفها الجديد لتستهدف  فئة المستخدمين الراغبين باقتناء جهاز من فئة لوميا بأسعار معقولة.
يذكر  أن لوميا 510 الجديد سيطرح للبيع بسعر بحدود 200 دولار أمريكي، وسيتوفر في  أسواق الهند والصين وأمريكا الجنوبية وآسيا في بداية تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر  المقبل. *المواصفات /* * تم الاعلان عن الجهاز فى اكتوبر 2012 يطرح قريبا فى نوفمبر*  * شبكة الجهاز*  * شبكة 2G GSM 850/900/1800/1900* * HSDPA الجيل الثالث 3G شبكة 850/900/1900/2100* * نعم SIM* * الابعاد والتصميم /* * أبعاد الهيكل 120،7 64،9 X X 11.5 مم، 81 سم مكعب* * الوزن 129 جرام* * الشاشة /* * شاشة من نوع TFT تعمل باللمس 65K الألوان* * حجم 480 × 800 بكسل، 4.0 بوصة* * الصوت /* * تنبيه أنواع الاهتزاز؛ MP3، نغمات WAV* * مكبر الصوت نعم* * 3.5mm جاك نعم* * الذاكرة /* * لا يحتوى على فتحة بطاقة الذاكرة* * الذاكرة الداخلية للتخزين 4 جيجا بيت*  * الرام 256 ميجا بيت رام*  * دعم بيانات GPRS ويدعم EDGE*  * يحتوى الجهاز على الواى فاى Wi-Fi* * بلوتوث نعم، v2.1 مع A2DP، EDR* * USB نعم، microUSB V2.0*  * الكاميرا /* * الكاميرا بحجم 5 ميجا بكسل عرض الكاميرا 2592х1944 بكسل، ضبط تلقائي للصورة* * يتميز العنونة الجغرافية، اكتشاف الوجه* * لا يحتوى على الكاميرا الثانوية او الامامية*  * فيديو نعم، VGA @ 30FPS*  * معلومات اضافية* * نظام التشغيل ميكروسوفت ويندوز فون  7.5 Mango*  * الرسائل القصيرة , رسائل الوسائط المتعددة، البريد الإلكتروني، والتراسل الفوري* * متصفح HTML5* * راديو ستيريو FM راديو* * دعم تقنية  GPS* * لا جافا* * ألوان الأبيض، سماوي، أسود، أحمر، أصفر* * البطارية القياسية، بين لى ايون 1300 ملي أمبير ساعة (BP-3L)* * وقت التحدث حتى 6 ساعات*

----------


## mohmdcool

شكرا

----------


## adam11

merci

----------

